# It's time for some Tommasini pics



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

Here is my new build. I have had the frame set on display in my office for a couple of years and recently decided it was time to build it up and ride it. I put together a blend of Campy Record, Chorus and Centaur trying to use shiny parts for that retro look. It's gorgeous and so much fun to ride.
View attachment 279740
View attachment 279741
View attachment 279742


----------



## Haagis58 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'll admit that I don't know anything about this brand, since I am very new to road biking, but that is a great looking bike! Classy and retro. Nice work!


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

I thought this day would never come... 1991 Tommasini Diamante. Mix of Campy era parts. It's pretty close to this build now. One owner - me. I got it shortly after my 18 birthday.
View attachment 279930
View attachment 279929
View attachment 279931


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

One of my favorite Italians!!! For steel, it doesn't get any better!!!!

Hey Rjohn, do you still have the red one? That was a beauty too!! Between this one and the red one, its a toss up which is nicer.

Hey Brewster, is that your primary ride? I'm impressed that its in such good condition. Love your Tommasini too!


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

Good memory Ride-Fly. Yes, I have the red one. I haven't shown it here for a long time. Ya know, you can never have too many Tommasini's. I may like the red one a touch more because of the traditional quill stem. Maybe. It really depends on the mood I'm in. The one posted here took me on the Monster Cookie ride recently and I fell in love with it all over again. 

Sweet bike Brewster. Take it out for rides often and show it off.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

RJohn said:


> Good memory Ride-Fly. Yes, I have the red one. I haven't shown it here for a long time. Ya know, you can never have too many Tommasini's. I may like the red one a touch more because of the traditional quill stem. Maybe. It really depends on the mood I'm in. The one posted here took me on the Monster Cookie ride recently and I fell in love with it all over again.
> 
> Sweet bike Brewster. Take it out for rides often and show it off.


Monster Cookie Ride?? Are you in the Portland, OR area? Unless there are other rides with the same name. I had a red frameset just like yours-that's why I remembered yours. About 4 years ago, I sold it to a guy from the Salem area (or Corvalis' I can't recall for sure). He had just finished the Monster Cookie Ride so he stopped by to take a look at it and bought it. 

Then I found my Tessa Red Tecno and I was made whole again.


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

Small world Ride-Fly. Yup, Portland. I like the Monster Cookie ride and try to ride it every year. It's easy, fast and the cookies are pretty good too. It's a good warm up for the RACC too.
It's good to hear you are back on red and chrome Italian steel.


----------



## floridave (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow, some nice bikes here. 

I'm the original owner of this 1986 Tommasini, ordered from my local bike shop way back in my USCF racing days, though I also did many triathlons on it. It's been in storage for years while I went through a series of Cannondales, Treks and Cervelos. 

I just recently built it up with all modern components, Campy 10, and will be doing an Ironman triathlon on it later in the year. Aerobars come off after that. 

Fits me better than any bike ever has and I am loving the ride on this!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

floridave said:


> Wow, some nice bikes here.
> 
> I'm the original owner of this 1986 Tommasini, ordered from my local bike shop way back in my USCF racing days, though I also did many triathlons on it. It's been in storage for years while I went through a series of Cannondales, Treks and Cervelos.
> 
> ...


That is very nice!!! Need more pics!!


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Yes indeed. It is my primary ride. I alternate between this and a Rossin/DA8 for road riding depending on my mood. I had a "modern" Trek 5500 which is now long sold, and a more modern De Rosa that is hanging bare on the wall. 

I'm a little fanatical about cleaning my bikes after a ride and waxing on a regular basis. This paint is a lacquer type which has proven quite durable over the years. There are some character flaws when you see up close in person, but they don't bother me since I can remember when each was placed there. I've never rust treated the tubes. It never sees the elements. When this was made, Tommasini was doing some sort of preventative treatment to the frames at the factory prior to paint. It must work since mine doesn't suffer the usual rust issues.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ah, Tommasini. In 1989, I was in high school and blew two years of lawn mowing money on a Tommasini "Comp" frame (Columbus SL). Neon quattro colore paint scheme (exactly like this one: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/retro-classic/need-help-identifying-year-my-tommasini-27185.html), full DA, SSM Regal saddle, Modolo "Futura" cockpit (best looking and most dangerous stem of all time). Mavic Red Label MA40 tubs. I rode the **** out of that bike. $750 for the frame (Colorado Cyclist), if I recall. Try to get Italian steel for anywhere near even that inflation adjusted price these days.


----------



## floridave (Sep 26, 2012)

Ride-Fly said:


> That is very nice!!! Need more pics!!


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

floridave said:


>



really like the bike, really hate the aero bars.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

Mmmm, tasty!
I miss my old Tommasini Diamante. A crash took her a few decades ago. Only a shop stool from the rear triangle remains. :cryin:


----------



## floridave (Sep 26, 2012)

Oxtox said:


> really like the bike, really hate the aero bars.


HA! Yes I know. They come off in October when I finish an Ironman triathlon. (yes, I'm riding the Tommasini in it) I'll be glad to get them off.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

1993 Tommasini Comp with original Chorus 8 speed, I need to take some pictures with something other than my iPhone...


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

That's the most heart breaking photo I've ever seen! My heart aches and eyes weep.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

brewster said:


> That's the most heart breaking photo I've ever seen! My heart aches and eyes weep.


Mine??


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

davcruz said:


> Mine??


It's just a guess, but Brewster is probably weeping over Tigs.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

davcruz said:


> 1993 Tommasini Comp with original Chorus 8 speed, I need to take some pictures with something other than my iPhone...


dave,
sweet toma!!! Is that a size 60? Btw, I'm putting the chorus group I got from you to good use! It's on my Ti Lynskey CX.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks, yes it is a 60 cm c-c, but I think Tommasini measures c-t because I have the original receipt from purchase in 1993 and it states 62 cm...

Glad the Chorus group worked out, it was a nice group, I kinda wish I had hung onto it!


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

*A Little Love for an Old Thread*

Tommasini Velocista from around 2007? Not sure but he's a total hot-rod.
And my beloved 1994 Tecno.


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

Always glad to see those fine Tommasini and this old thread still has some life.


----------

